# I may have made a rl female friend :/



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

I guess this is an accomplishment. after alot of pushing and harassing i was finally convinced to go to this family friend's house and meet this 18 year old girl. she and i eventually got to talking one on one and i told her i had SA pretty much from the start so she wouldnt feel scared or wondered what the hell was wrong with me when i did awkward things. she took it surprisingly well and we ended up talking for quite a bit sometime without any significant interuptions of flow. i was also surprised about how well i carried myself and how calm i spoke even though my heart was still racing and i was still feeling a little bit of that trempling feeling inside.

all in all, the convo went very smooth and she seemed to become fond of me despite my stupid disorder. we even exchanged numbers.

today she texted me. we mostly chatted about a concert thing she kinda invited me to go with her and her friends. long story - short, she was virtually begging me to go, until she finally gave up after like the 5th time of me declining the invitation as respectfully as possible 

nevertheless, i actually had a long, friendly, conversation with a LIVE girl :roll, something that i can't remember the last time it happened (literally can't remember wow). and i think we may be friends even tho i don't know if i want to be friends for fear of disappointing her more with negativity. ugh. but i guess there is at least some triumph in that, even tho my perfectionist, pessimistic self doenst really see it as such.


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

yes its amazing what the truth can do, congrats!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Way to go! Happy to hear that


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

right on, brotha


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

thx guys


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Awesome to hear, dude. It's not easy to put yourself out there (especially putting yourself in a vulnerable position telling her about your SA) but it you did it and it seems to me that you've indeed made a new friend.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh my gosh real live girls! 

Congrats! I know we can be scary


----------



## Chewbacca Reflex (Dec 12, 2010)

Why did you decline the invitation? Not into the concert or because of your SA?

If it's the latter, maybe you should go. You've already had one small victory, why not make it two? Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> Awesome to hear, dude. It's not easy to put yourself out there (especially putting yourself in a vulnerable position telling her about your SA) but it you did it and it seems to me that you've indeed made a new friend.


thx man  yea im surprised i told her so quickly into the conversation. i guess the giving-a-eff-what-people-think-about-my-flaws part of my brain has become numb with time and i've been able to come out and tell more people about my sa than before lol. being straight up honest with people allows me to relax a little bit because i feel im not hiding anything. as opposed to being fake, which makes me nervous of being "found out".



Perfectionist said:


> Oh my gosh real live girls!
> 
> Congrats! I know we can be scary


lol i knew some girls here were gonna like that part. thx. yes girls can be scary particularily when sometimes it feels like you're talking with a species from another planet :sus


Chewbacca Reflex said:


> Why did you decline the invitation? Not into the concert or because of your SA?
> 
> If it's the latter, maybe you should go. You've already had one small victory, why not make it two? Easier said than done, I know.


yea. it's the latter. basically i didn't realistically think i was gonna have fun. i have forced myself to go to similar events in the past and frankly the experience just made me hate myself even more. eventhough being there wasnt too, too bad, the after-talk in my head was killer.

to be honest, i want to go these kinds of things and have a little bit of that lifestyle. but i'd rather not torture myself either :/


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Grats Cuban, sounds like fun, what concert did you avoid? (If it's a good band I retract my congratulations...)


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome work, cuban. I'm jealous. 

Was the band/artist that bad you had to reject the offer 5 times? lol


----------



## GatorNic (Dec 15, 2010)

Good job, Cuban! (I'm cuban as well! ). Don't discount the positive.. You 1. went to the gathering. 2. Spoke at length with a new person, a female at that. 3. Exchanged numbers and 4. Had her invite you to hang out with her and her friends. So many positives there.. I'm with Chewbacca Reflex, Maybe you should take the leap and go to the concert and make a goal before you go.. like "talk for 2 minutes with one of her friends". You can always meet them there and leave early if you feel you've had too much exposure for the day.  Ju can dooo it!


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

hey guys thx. the group is a merengue band. (hispanic music) their not too bad. i like merengue music and im sure i would enjoy the experience a lot IF i didnt have SA. i dont wanna go cuz i know its just gonna be torturous for me and im not really gonna gain anything from it probably, just a lot of anxiety and embarrasing moments that im gonna beat myself over in my head for months on end :/

hey GaterNic, thx. actually, thats what the girl that invited me suggested too. that i go and if i didnt feel good after a while i could leave. but i dont like doing that. leaving in the middle of an event for no reason. her friends and everyone looking at me thinking why is this person leaving in the middle of the concert. i dont wanna be that guy people talk about like that. and also being the person i am i'd prolly get lost or go out the wrong door or soemthing on my way out lol :/


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I say you should definitely go. An opportunity has finally shown itself to you, and you're going to let it slip by. You say won't gain anything from going, but you don't know that. What you do know is that you won't gain anything by staying at home. So take a risk. Yeah, you might be nervous for one night, but it would be worth it.

So you better call her right now and tell her you're going. Then you could come back here and tell us what a great night you had. Don't let a great opportunity slip away.


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

:/ idk...


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

An "idk" ... I guess that's better than a straight up "no". I'm making progress.
Well, she's given you the offer 5 times, so it's obvious she wants you to go.
Don't disappoint her, and definitely don't disappoint me. Go, go, go!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats Cubanscorpio! You _need_ to go to this thing with her. We'll kick you out of chat if you don't.

(I'm kidding about the kicking you out of chat bit :b)


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

lol wow. stop torturing me :cry lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

......./////.....good for you :banana


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Yaay! Haha, good one man. ^_^


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

cubanscorpio said:


> lol wow. stop torturing me :cry lol


Is that a yes or a no?


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

Cheesecake said:


> Is that a yes or a no?


 lol prolly a no :/ im too chicken sorry i disappoint everyone :/


----------

